# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Artikuj argjendarie

## Marijuana85

*A keni naj artikuj argjendarie se ju pelqen shume, se e mbani gjith ? Pse ?*

Po ja nisi, e kam nje unaze ne argjend se e mbaj gjithmon, me pelqen shume. Eshte shume e thjesht , por pa ta , diqka nuk ndihem mire .. nuk mund ta spjegojse pse.
Pra e kam edhe nje qafore se ma ka fal i  dashuri, kuptohet se nuk e hiqi ....

pershendetje te gjithve  :shkelje syri:  :Lulja3:

----------


## [Perla]

Mua me pelqejne bizhute ne flori te bardhe ose ne platin  :ngerdheshje:  

Kushtojne ca , por ja vlejne  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## alda09

Kam shume bizhuteri por ne kete pozicion qe jam tani s'mbaj asgje me besdsin,ndonje qe e mbaj gjithmon s'kam.

----------


## isLand

Unaza dhe shpjegimi superticioz i saj

Që në kohërat e hershme, dhurimi i një unaze simbolizonte një premtim dashurie. Edhe pse bëhej fjalë për një rreth të thjeshtë prej hekuri apo floriri, çdo fejesë ose ceremoni martesore celebrohej në mënyrë solemne me ndërrimin e unazave. 
Me kalimin e viteve, përdorimi i unazës si një premtim dashurie po forcohej gjithnjë e më shumë. Në vitet 1400, unazës së fejesës dhe asaj të martesës iu shtua edhe guri i diamantit, simboli i këmbënguljes. 

Një objekt përfaqëson një simbol, një kujtim që zgjat në kohë. Ja sepse realizimi i saj duhet të bëhet me materiale cilësore dhe të përshtatshme për atë krijim. 

Njohja e materialeve është mjaft e rëndësishme, sepse në fakt mund të dallojë një material nga tjetri. Popullariteti i unazave u shtua gjatë periudhës së mesjetës. 

Njerëzit mbanin unaza dhe për këtë nuk kishte rëndësi fakti nëse ishin të pasur apo të varfër. Materialet më të përdorshme për unaza ishin: hekuri, bakri, ari dhe argjendi. Ndarja klasore konstatohej vetëm nga materiali prej të cilit ishte bërë unaza. 

Më pas, me kalimin e viteve ato krijuan një kod të vërtetë, ku materiali, vendosja, forma, pesha etj., dëshmonin fuqi dhe qëllim. 

Tashmë, unazat janë një bizhuteri e dashur si nga femrat, ashtu edhe nga meshkujt, por jo çdonjëri prej nesh e di se çfarë domethënie kanë ato, si "lexohen", materiali apo gishti ku vendosen. 


Çfarë domethënie kanë në të vërtetë unazat? 

Dora e majtë është dora e zemrës, dora e ndjenjave dhe intuitës, e artit, e reflektimit, e gjithë asaj që përfshihet në sferën emocionale; mbizotëruar nga hëna dhe argjendi. Është dora e të panjohurës dhe instinktit. 

Ndërsa dora e djathtë është dora e veprimit, e logjikës dhe arsyes, e mbizotëruar nga ari dhe dielli. Nëse mbajmë një unazë argjendi në dorën e djathtë, nuk shkaktojmë ndonjë çekuilibër në vetvete, por kjo tregon se jemi persona të prirur më shumë drejt instinktit, sesa logjikës dhe se kur bëjmë një veprim apo arsyetim, vendosim në përdorim më shumë intuitën sesa arsyen.

E kundërta, nëse një unazë ari gjendet në dorën e majtë, tregon se forca dhe logjika jonë janë superiore ndaj instinktit, kështu jemi nga ata persona që mund të quhen "me këmbë në tokë".

Gishti i madh  i korrespondon planetit Afërditë. Drejton vullnetin dhe logjikën.
Gishti tregues  i korrespondon planetit Jupiter. Është gishti i besimit, suksesit, fatit, sensualitetit dhe personave ambiciozë.  
Gishti i mesit  i korrespondon planetit Saturn, planet i errët dhe melankolik, i cili tregon karakteristikat e tij të trishta. Është gishti i të kujdesshmëve, inteligjentëve dhe njerëzve të duruar.  
Gishti i parafundit  i korrespondon planetit Diell dhe tregon stabilitet, idealizëm, dhunti artistike, kritikë dhe sukses.
Gishti i vogël  i korrespondon planetit të Mërkurit dhe është i lidhur me mjekësinë, tregtinë dhe studimin. Tregon dredhi dhe spekulim.  


Nëse mbani më shumë unaza në dorën e djathtë dhe në veçanti në një gisht: 

Gishti i madh: jeni plot vullnet, siguri dhe logjikë në marrëdhënie me të tjerët.  
Gishti tregues: jeni ambiciozë, të aftë dhe arrini atje ku i keni vënë qëllim vetes.  
Gishti i mesit: jeni seriozë, të besueshëm, kërkues, shpesh të ashpër dhe jo tolerantë.  
Gishti i parafundit: jeni pasionantë dhe krenarë, me dhunti artistike. 
Gishti i vogël: jeni të aftë për tregti dhe për ti kthyer fjalët e situatat ashtu siç ju leverdisin.  


Nëse mbani më shumë unaza në dorën e majtë dhe në veçanti në një gisht: 

Gishti i madh: vështirësi në fushën sentimentale. Për ju familja është shumë e rëndësishme, në të mirë dhe në të keq. 
Gishti tregues: jeni bujarë, idealistë dhe ju pëlqejnë lëvdatat. 
Gishti i mesit: jeni pesimistë, kultivoni mendime të trishta dhe jeni të pasigurt për aftësitë tuaja. 
Gishti i parafundit: jeni njerëz që u jepni shumë rëndësi ndjenjave dhe bini shpejt në dashuri. Vetëm nëse jeni të dashuruar me të vërtetë dini të jepni maksimumin. 
Gishti i vogël: jeni persona me interesa të shumta, qëllime shumë të mira, por shpesh nuk arrini ti realizoni. Familja kushtëzon zgjedhjet tuaja në jetë. Keni vështirësi në komunikim.  


Metalet:  

Ari i verdhë  e mbajnë ata që kanë një karakter të hapur, altruist, bujar, ekzibicionist dhe autoritar.  
Ari i bardhë ose platini  e mbajnë ata që janë ambiciozë dhe tipa të ftohtë. Tregon inteligjencë dhe talent. 
Ari i kuq  e mbajnë ata që vendosin në vend të parë ndjenjat dhe pasionin. Pa shpirtin binjak në krah, ndihen të humbur dhe të pa plotësuar. Këto persona kanë talent artistik.  
Ari i vjetër  e mbajnë tipat tradicionalë, rigorozë, të ashpër dhe ata që u përmbahen me përpikëri rregullave. Janë shumë të besueshëm. 
Argjendi  e mbajnë ata që janë tipa emotivë dhe shumë të ndjeshëm. 


Ngjyrat e gurëve:  

Nëse preferoni gurët e bardhë, keni karakter krijues, por jeni shumë dembelë dhe ëndërrimtarë për të arritur drejt qëllimit pa ndaluar dhe pa u menduar.  

Nëse preferoni gurët e verdhë, keni personalitet, jeni dinamikë dhe intelektualë. Pëlqeni kinemanë, letërsinë. Keni nevojë të 
komunikoni dhe shpesh u impononi të tjerëve mënyrën tuaj të të parit të gjërave. 

Nëse preferoni gurët e gjelbër keni karakter romantik, optimist dhe paqësor. Ndjenjave dhe harmonisë u kushtoni një rëndësi të veçantë. Madje arrini deri atje sa tu lejoni të tjerëve tu  dominojnë, vetëm e vetëm që të mos shkaktoni konflikte. 

Nëse preferoni gurët e kuq keni temperament të fortë. Luftoni për sfida. Luftoni gjithnjë të arrini gjërat që dëshironi, por nuk jeni kurrë të kënaqur me atë që keni. Jeni shumë të prirur të ndërroni shtëpi, punë, qëllim dhe dashuri. 

Nëse preferoni gurët bojëqielli keni personalitet të qetë, jeni të gatshëm për gjithçka dhe optimistë. Nuk e duroni rutinën. E vuani shumë një lidhje dhe punët që u vihen në ngarkim.  

Nëse preferoni gurët lejla keni karakter mendimtar, të qetë. Jeni objektivë, idealistë dhe keni kapacitet të kuptoni dhe të falni.  

Nëse preferoni gurët portokalli karakterizoheni nga racionaliteti dhe vetëpërmbajtja. Keni karakter të rregullt, metodik, të kujdesshëm. Keni frikë se mos nënshtroheni nga ndjenjat dhe humbisni kontrollin.  

Nëse preferoni gurët e zinj, jeni tërheqës dhe i bëni të tjerët për vete. Guri i Zi fsheh një personalitet jo të qetë dhe misterioz, i tërhequr nga ëndrrat jokoshiente. Pasionalitet dhe xhelozi në dashuri.

----------


## E=mc²

ke harruar te thuash se ne mesjete ato perdoreshin si vula shteterore qe njihnin verdiktet e njera tjetres shtetet dhe ajo tradite ka ardhur deri me sot si simbolet e shtetit

----------


## AjSi

Një nga gjërat e shumta të listës së një martese është edhe zgjedhja e unazës së martesës. Ato janë të shumta dhe të shumëllojshme. Mund të zgjidhni midis floririt ë verdhë dhe atij të bardhë. Që nga kohët e herëshme më i preferuari ka qënë unaza nga flori i verdhë por kohët e fundit preferohet shumë edhe unaza me flori të bardhë. Më poshtë do të keni disa lloje unazash martese nga të dyja llojet me punime dhe modele të ndryshme.


Unaza martese me flori të bardhë dhe te verdhe.

----------


## AjSi



----------


## AjSi



----------


## AjSi



----------


## AjSi

Natyra therret PlAtInI pergjigjet..

----------


## AjSi



----------


## AjSi



----------


## AjSi



----------


## AjSi



----------


## AjSi



----------


## AjSi



----------


## AjSi

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## AjSi



----------


## AjSi



----------


## AjSi



----------

